# Protect your loo when you need a Number Two



## witzend (Oct 13, 2020)

Anyone ever use this type of thing and are they single use 








						Happy Bowl Biodegradable Toilet Bowl Liners - Vicarious Media
					

Designed specifically for motorhome, caravan and RV toilets. Happy Bowl Liners are hygienic, easy to use, minimise water usage, and keep your toilet bowl sparkling clean.




					www.vicarious-shop.com


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 13, 2020)

Do you have to sing, let it go let it go.


----------



## jagmanx (Oct 13, 2020)

To the tune of the William Tell overture or The Lone ranger..
if asked where are you going

"For a dump. for a dump, for a dump, dump  dump !


----------



## campervanannie (Oct 13, 2020)

I have a book


----------



## molly 2 (Oct 13, 2020)

Not to be used for  loads  over 500 g  . Anything over must be lowered  by hand .


----------



## campervanannie (Oct 13, 2020)

witzend said:


> Anyone ever use this type of thing and are they single use
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think a couple of squares of cheap kitchen roll will be adequate or spray your bowl with Rainex.


----------



## jagmanx (Oct 13, 2020)

Mama's taking us to the loo tomorrow.
You can stay all day...You can come too


----------



## SquirrellCook (Oct 13, 2020)

Yet more plastic waste


----------



## mistericeman (Oct 13, 2020)

SquirrellCook said:


> Yet more plastic waste


----------



## jagmanx (Oct 13, 2020)

Don't Pooh Pooh a Pooh Pooh !


----------



## Fazerloz (Oct 13, 2020)

I can see them been a pain in the arse when it comes to emptying  the cassette.


----------



## Penny13 (Oct 13, 2020)

Why are people scared of their own pooh !!!


----------



## jagmanx (Oct 13, 2020)

I am not scared by mine....But my wife is !   
I like the idea of that French painter... Two Loos Le Trek


----------



## philgb (Oct 13, 2020)

Let's get technical. Trap open or closed?


----------



## jagmanx (Oct 13, 2020)

Trip Trap Trip Trap etc
Could be construed as "Trolling" ?


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 13, 2020)

Penny13 said:


> Why are people scared of their own pooh !!!


Not me.


----------



## Millie Master (Oct 13, 2020)

campervanannie said:


> I think a couple of squares of cheap kitchen roll will be adequate or spray your bowl with Rainex.



As an ex site owner.............  Please NEVER put kitchen roll down your loo as it doesn't break down anywhere near as fast as proper loo paper does in septic tanks.

It is OK to do so when on mains drainage, but a large number of rural sites in the UK & Europe are on septic tanks drainage systems


----------



## mistericeman (Oct 13, 2020)

Millie Master said:


> As an ex site owner.............  Please NEVER put kitchen roll down your loo as it doesn't break down anywhere near as fast as proper loo paper does in septic tanks.
> 
> It is OK to do so when on mains drainage, but a large number of rural sites in the UK & Europe are on septic tanks drainage systems



Even on mains drainage it doesn't take much to cause a blockage with some of the more robust kitchen rolls.... 
Folks really do need to be careful what's flushed


----------



## myvanwy (Oct 13, 2020)

As an ex servicer (retired) of sewer pumps, its not only kitchen roll that causes problems for the macerator impellars.


----------



## wildebus (Oct 13, 2020)

Everything on the packaging is geared towards the US RV,  where they typically have large holding tanks for the 'black water' and a big 3" drain.  I wonder how these paper cones would fare in a cassette toilet system?
sounds like a blockage waiting to happen!
Plus the instructions  ... "run water for 10 seconds and then flush" ... that cassette will get filled up much sooner then before.

Conclusion?  not for cassette loos, I think.


----------



## SquirrellCook (Oct 13, 2020)

I wonder with all the weird and wonderful ideas that get proposed, has anyone with stiff loo contains tried a laxative?


----------



## campervanannie (Oct 13, 2020)

Millie Master said:


> As an ex site owner.............  Please NEVER put kitchen roll down your loo as it doesn't break down anywhere near as fast as proper loo paper does in septic tanks.
> 
> It is OK to do so when on mains drainage, but a large number of rural sites in the UK & Europe are on septic tanks drainage systems


I shit in a bag so I won’t. biodegradable I might add.


----------



## witzend (Oct 13, 2020)

philgb said:


> Let's get technical. Trap open or closed?


Says closed in directions


----------



## groyne (Oct 13, 2020)

campervanannie said:


> I have a book
> 
> View attachment 87933



Have they missed a space between the J and the A?


----------



## korky (Oct 13, 2020)

I'm afraid I bought a pack of these. An expensive waste of money. Did not work well in my Thetford and that has a good flush due to me uprating my Reich pump. As others have said, more for the RV type bog I think.


----------



## philgb (Oct 13, 2020)

We use these from ebay. Ace


----------



## Caz (Oct 13, 2020)

I don't even put loo paper in my cassette anymore. 
In the past, I have spent far too much time at the CD point trying to dislodge the little parcels created by my children's over zealous use of toilet paper.


----------



## witzend (Oct 13, 2020)

Caz said:


> I don't even put loo paper in my cassette anymore.


Us neither doggy bags is what we use


----------



## Debroos (Oct 14, 2020)

mistericeman said:


> Even on mains drainage it doesn't take much to cause a blockage with some of the more robust kitchen rolls....
> Folks really do need to be careful what's flushed


I can attest to that as my elderly father had a phase of using kitchen roll in the loo....many blockages....and that was on mains water with good flush...


----------



## Tookey (Oct 14, 2020)

Debroos said:


> I can attest to that as my elderly father had a phase of using kitchen roll in the loo....many blockages....and that was on mains water with good flush...


Agreed, vast majority of WC blockages at my Health Centers are caused by hand towels, doesn't seem an A4 sign above the dispenser asking people to put them in the bin makes any difference


----------



## SquirrellCook (Oct 14, 2020)

Tookey said:


> Agreed, vast majority of WC blockages at my Health Centers are caused by hand towels, doesn't seem an A4 sign above the dispenser asking people to put them in the bin makes any difference


You can't educate Pork


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 14, 2020)

SquirrellCook said:


> You can't educate Pork


Nop but you can pork an educated person.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Oct 14, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Nop but you can pork an educated person.





Tsk!


----------



## Aly (Oct 14, 2020)

They are very thin paper and degrade quickly in the cassette. They do not fit my dometic toilet very well but they are very useful at keeping the toilet clean. I wouldn’t be without them


----------



## mjvw (Oct 14, 2020)

Cheap loo roll and the zoflora, washing up liquid with water reminds me of a Simons & Garfunkel song


----------



## Snapster (Oct 15, 2020)

Trap open, three ( or non if you’re confident) sheets of loo paper strategically placed around the open trap, and aim for a ’hole in one‘.
Works for me.


----------



## Wardysue (Oct 18, 2020)

witzend said:


> Anyone ever use this type of thing and are they single use
> 
> 
> 
> ...



absolutely brilliant for when you have to go! Doesn’t block up the cassette and you DON‘T have to flush for 10 secs. The whole procedure is very neat and hygienic !


----------



## Bilbobaggins (Oct 20, 2020)

Agree with Wardysue. Recently started using these and they are very effective at keeping bowl clean, dissolve at least as quick as toilet paper, if not quicker. With increased reliance on onboard facilities these are now on my essentials list, if weight is an issue for payload the chuck the loo brush


----------



## mfw (Oct 21, 2020)

I find a 500ml spray bottle works with some bowl cleaner in it works for me saves on water too / or filling cassette too quickly


----------

